# My F***** Car Locked Up



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*My Fucking Car Locked Up*

so yeah, i was on my way to the movies to watch s.w.a.t. when all of a sudden it started to rain like all hell. (remember, im in vegas...IT DOESNT RAIN HERE)

now, i have a cold air intake on a car with a 2.1" (at least) front drop, and the water is fuckin high on tropicana. i was trapped in the right lane, so i had no choice but to go through the water, and then it happened.

my car locked up.
luckily, throughout some diagnosis, it seems that the water burnt up my starter and some water got into the cylinders.

i was told to change the starter, the spark plugs, and the oil, so im going to try that, and if it doesnt work, then i guess the engine is dead.

my friend lennon would prolly be happy, cause if i have to swap the engine, an sr20det is going in. idc if i have to take the bus for like a yr.

FUCK THIS FUCKIN BLOWS...THE ONLY THING I CARE ABOUT MAY BE GONE


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry to hear that bro, hope everything works out..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yep, its dead...the rain was sudden, and i was trying to find high ground, but there was a puddle in the way

i have ZERO money, so i kinda cant afford the $5500 to swap in the sr20 right now

as far as im concerned, and this comes from the bottom of my heart...there is no reason for me to live anymore

*sigh*


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

man that sucks bigtime. i havent had my car die on me anytime soon but from an obbessed-about-cars poor college student, i kinda know how you feel. hope the wind turns and everything works out.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

so you did all that and it still doesnt run? im sure your mass air sensor is gone too. sorry to hear that man.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

omfg, you shouldve seen how much water came just out of the throttle body. it was like a waterfall


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn dude. id give you a free engine for just shipping but its in pieces in my shop =/


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

lol, thanks anyway

now that the ga is gone, a det it going in...im going to try to borrow some money from my grandpa...hopefully i can do that

im just trying to figure out what else i need other than the bb front clip and the se-r tranny

its been so long since i researched the swap...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

shouldnt be anything but maybe axles...is nevada an emissions state?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nope...basically, if your car is tuned and you have a cat on for the test...you'll pass


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow...im glad i have my WAI. that suck man. sorry to hear


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

how did u manage that? a car doesnt really suck in water unless its at pretty WOT, u shoulda just cruised thru like at 5mph


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

guess next time you won't drive through a river on Trop....I hate to say this, but you probably knew better...... 2.1 drop???? too much...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *wow...im glad i have my WAI. that suck man. sorry to hear *


This is as rare.... and was avoidable. There is nothing wrong with having a CAI... 

I remember one time when I was at work one night and it rained like crazy.. the entrance way was like a river... I gunned it...cut the motor and coasted through the high water... then restarted...it was fine, but if the entire street would have been like that I would have waited...

and the moral to this: THINK


----------



## fos160se (Oct 23, 2002)

The same thing hapened to me in 1997 28 November only 3 days after geting my car. Can you imagine how does that feel. Well I bend the crank and conrods.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> *This is as rare.... and was avoidable. There is nothing wrong with having a CAI...
> 
> I remember one time when I was at work one night and it rained like crazy.. the entrance way was like a river... I gunned it...cut the motor and coasted through the high water... then restarted...it was fine, but if the entire street would have been like that I would have waited...
> 
> and the moral to this: THINK *


u mean u gunned it, threw it on neutral, and shut off the car?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *how did u manage that? a car doesnt really suck in water unless its at pretty WOT, u shoulda just cruised thru like at 5mph *


the water was deep enough to cover the filter, and i was cruising slow, i couldnt let the engine pull itself (ya know, drop the clutch slowly in first and let it pull) because i was going uphill, and the water was coming at me, so it woulda just stopped my car


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

myoung said:


> *guess next time you won't drive through a river on Trop....I hate to say this, but you probably knew better...... 2.1 drop???? too much... *


its the minimum front drop on tein ss's, plus i still have the stock 14" alloys


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

myoung said:


> *This is as rare.... and was avoidable. There is nothing wrong with having a CAI...
> 
> I remember one time when I was at work one night and it rained like crazy.. the entrance way was like a river... I gunned it...cut the motor and coasted through the high water... then restarted...it was fine, but if the entire street would have been like that I would have waited...
> 
> and the moral to this: THINK *


for your information sir, i was THINKING, i was going to try to park my car in the taco bell parking lot (where i was eventually pushed) but obviously, i didnt make it there. and like i said, i couldnt have coasted or gunned it b4, there was water everywhere and it was coming at me in waves, so it wouldve just stopped my car.

i knew the dangers of the CAI when i got it, and the unpredictable vegas weather bit me in the ass. so its time for the det


----------



## Bobbysr20 (Aug 15, 2003)

sorry about the car man. but your not alone, i just spun a bearing in my ser so now im on the engine hunt also. and 2.1 really isnt that low, i put the intrax springs with 2 inch drop plus i cut two coils off the springs so my car is sitting on probably a 3.5 inch drop right now. but good luck


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Bobbysr20 said:


> *sorry about the car man. but your not alone, i just spun a bearing in my ser so now im on the engine hunt also. and 2.1 really isnt that low, i put the intrax springs with 2 inch drop plus i cut two coils off the springs so my car is sitting on probably a 3.5 inch drop right now. but good luck *


i bet your ride sucks........and your shocks are tore up......struts are barely hangin on

btw, u wouldnt to happen to live in oxnard would u?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

shift_think!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Shift_Owned


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Shift_Another Engine


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

hey man don't take it too hard. I kind of know how you feel, I mean last december I fell asleep at the wheel comming home from a rave sunday morning at like 9 am and ran off a cliff and DESTROYED my G20, my baby was gone...then they tried to say I was on drugs (when im the most straight edge person on earth) then they gave me a ticket, then I lost my license, and my GF was out of town at the time, but tru all that crap, here I am now, 3 weeks away from getting my license back, with a nice lil 200 and its all gravy 

it will be the same for u man, just give it some time.

good luck.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

G2-0-0SX said:


> *hey man don't take it too hard. I kind of know how you feel, I mean last december I fell asleep at the wheel comming home from a rave sunday morning at like 9 am and ran off a cliff and DESTROYED my G20, my baby was gone...then they tried to say I was on drugs (when im the most straight edge person on earth) then they gave me a ticket, then I lost my license, and my GF was out of town at the time, but tru all that crap, here I am now, 3 weeks away from getting my license back, with a nice lil 200 and its all gravy
> 
> it will be the same for u man, just give it some time.
> 
> good luck. *


why on gods green earth did u get a ticket?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G2-0-0SX said:


> *hey man don't take it too hard. I kind of know how you feel, I mean last december I fell asleep at the wheel comming home from a rave sunday morning at like 9 am and ran off a cliff and DESTROYED my G20, my baby was gone...then they tried to say I was on drugs (when im the most straight edge person on earth) then they gave me a ticket, then I lost my license, and my GF was out of town at the time, but tru all that crap, here I am now, 3 weeks away from getting my license back, with a nice lil 200 and its all gravy
> 
> it will be the same for u man, just give it some time.
> 
> good luck. *


 doesn't add up, either you were drunk or they proved you were on somehing they can't revoke ur license otherwise. A simple urine test would prove you were straight.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *doesn't add up, either you were drunk or they proved you were on somehing they can't revoke ur license otherwise. A simple urine test would prove you were straight. *


Wasnt drunk or high or anything, the reason they thought I was is because first off, I was comming back from a rave, and we all know the "raver"steriotype, and secondly, when they tried to give me the subriety test I passed out, but if anyone knows me, I pass out easily when im in shock, I mean, I passed out when I stuck my hand with a screwdriver a week ago. When I was in the hospital after my accident getting my head stapled back up, the officer was trying to convice my mom and me and the docter that I was on drugs, I told him he can give ma ANY fucking test in the book and it would all come out negitive, but he said "no son, I think you've lost enough today" ...proves he was just being an asshole...

The license thing was not for that incident however, about a year and a half ago I got cought doing 75 in a 45, reckless driving, and aggressive driving. I got a realy expensive lawyer, and she talked the court into giving me 3 months probation from driving, one year of regular probation, 600 dollars in court fees, a 1000 word essay on the dangers of speeding, and they brought the speed down to 58 in a 45, dropped the aggressive driving ticket for "lack of sufficciant evedince" plus I also got 40 hrs community service and had to take a driving class. So apperently we had that all settled, but as I was told by 3 different people from the DMV, at that time the new GA driving laws had just changed and they didnt know what they were doing, therefore...3 weeks after I bought my 200sx, which was like 6 weeks after my accident, and one year after my tickets, I got a letter in the mail from the DMV letting me know that my license was revoked for 6 months due to the fact that I got a "reckless driving ticket" and in GA, that ticket is an automatic 6 month suspension. I was ticked off and complained to the DMV, they said the court made a mistake, I went to the court, talked to my prossicutor, he said he had a paper to give the DMV to make them give me my license back, some statute, the DMV lady (a real bitch) said it wont work, im losing it, period. "we cant change the law for one person just because the court made a mistake" so basicly I was screwed. But i've delt with it...3 more weeks.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *why on gods green earth did u get a ticket?! *


I got a ticket for "failure to maintain lane"

according to the dickhead cop he could have given me a DUI...which is complete bullshit cuz he couldnt prove a damn thing. All I had the whole rave was water and red bull.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

failure to maintain lane........thats total BS

what if u lost control of the vehicle? thats stupid


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Mclaren F1,
I rarely hear lock up stories because you'd really have to get that filter submerged, then that thing will suck up water like a straw...
But every time I hear Lock up stories, the phobia comes back and it makes me wanna to go the shop and get a Bypass Valve. I know Mike has already stated this but, you should of known better


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i didnt have a choice, i was stuck in that lane, trying to get to higher ground, or at least somewhere to park

AND IT DOESNT FUCKING RAIN HERE


sorry, i just hate the whole 'thats what you get thing'


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i woulda just pulled over somewhere as to not block traffic too much, throw the hazzards(pretend your having engine trouble) pop the hood and disconect the CAI from the TB so that it doesnt suck in from the outside, just from the engine bay.....this procedure only takes 1 min. tops and woulda saved u your engine


----------



## 98se-rNOS (Aug 11, 2003)

Jesus, quit badgering the poor guy...he just lost his engine. That's almost as bad as losing your right nut. There's nothing now he can do about it but hey...now he at least has a viable excuse to go and get the beast-like det, which is more than I can say for myself.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

98se-rNOS said:


> *Jesus, quit badgering the poor guy...he just lost his engine. That's almost as bad as losing your right nut. There's nothing now he can do about it but hey...now he at least has a viable excuse to go and get the beast-like det, which is more than I can say for myself. *


i cant agree more.. he is a poor guy like all of us and just losing his engine makes things worse.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

this just in...insurance is going to pay for the repairs...i just have to figure out how to put the the stock intake back on for the claims adjuster. i have to take it to the claims adjuster because i wanna take it to my friends shop...so he can drop a det in there


why didnt i get out and take the intake off you ask? maybe because i didnt wanna get swept up by flood water.

id rather lose my engine than my life


----------



## 98se-rNOS (Aug 11, 2003)

That's awesome! Congratulations, see, everything always turns out alright in the end


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah man i was at my friends party when it started to rain... (like he said) it dont rain out here and it was dumping so bad i could see out of his house more then 15ft. the rain off the roof was like a water fall and the thunder storm was crazy! it was lighting up the whole vally.
i dont dout the water was up to your finders, trop is like one of the worst streets to be when it rains like that! 

sorry about your engine man!

if you ever need any help just hit me up!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dam i just seen that shit on the news i bet more than his car locked up i seen ppl standing on cars and ppl scrambling to get their children out of a flooded day care. sucks bad how the desert can flash food so easy. hope you get what you want


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *dam i just seen that shit on the news i bet more than his car locked up i seen ppl standing on cars and ppl scrambling to get their children out of a flooded day care. sucks bad how the desert can flash food so easy. hope you get what you want *


ya, i just saw that on the news too........that water looked vicious. at first i thought it was only a lil bit of water and that he was exxagerating on it.....................but damn!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

det!! whoo hoo, you lucky mofo!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah there was nothing you could go I saw a pic on cnn.com of the firefighter being air lifted out the truck. Now if firetruck is stuck what do you except to happen to a 200SX and if both those are stuck no one could expect you to swim home. Just a bad unavoidable situation.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *this just in...insurance is going to pay for the repairs...i just have to figure out how to put the the stock intake back on for the claims adjuster.
> 
> id rather lose my engine than my life *


thats great news... slap that stock intake back in asap.

I didn't mean to rag on you... just wanted to state that its rare..like a 2 headed chicken..lol

maybe pay attention to the weather forecast a little closer now..... I'm more than understanding about the rain in Vegas...it never rains, then when it does it rains like 6 inches..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

actually to tell you the truth, even the forecasters didnt know it was going to happen. the clouds were just supposed to hover over the mtns. but all of a sudden, BOOM...40-50MPH winds and that shit just shifted and hit us hard...but (just my luck) i was already on the road.

my windshield wipers were going as fast as they can, and i still couldnt see.

im trying to gather as much into about the swap as i can, because i think this is his first ga to sr swap, and its going to be a bitch. but hes smart...hes done many 240 sr drop in's and hes put a rb25det into a 240, so if anyone can figure this one out...its him.

hey, brandon, youre never on aim dude


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

that will be sick when you get the DET in, im thinking of going VE myself.

yeah i know, i never have enough time to get on, probably when i leave to go to school i'll be on more.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

this just in: my car is totaled


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

is the insurance taking the car from u?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dunno, theres so much confusion, and i talked to my agent and he said that they'll give me an option, but when i talk to the claims office...they just wanted the account number and the phone number of the credit union, so they could pay what its worth

i dont know anymore...im so fuckin confused and i dont know what to do. i need to keep that car, cause i just put $1500 worth of suspension on it

im so fuckin confused right now, and i feel like im just going to crack


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if the car is in your posession right now, i suggest u go outside and remove everything u can.......just incase


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well its not, its at my friends shop


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

wait is the whole engine just done and that's why they totaled it or was there other damage? Can't you keep it if you want?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yes, the whole engine is gone...and my agent told me that i will be given an option


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

IN the deserts here in Cali or even in AZ or NV it can be 110 degrees and sunny out then within 10-20 mins (no shittin) it could be raining and droping about 1-2 inches and hour. and since the desert ground obsourbs like NO water it floods out any creek it can get to. which in turn has to cross a road some where and takes that out too. then its all over within 30 mins. lol i love monsoons!!! in this case.. mcLaren hates it


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

I live in inland Connecticut, but work about an hour from home on the Connecticut shoreline - _right_ on the shoreline. The front door of my work is literally about 250 feet from the ocean. The nearby roads run parallel and very close to the water, and between high tides and the area's very poor drainage system, there can be very high water, especially after a sudden downpour.

I've gotten pretty good at determining where pools of water will form in the area after it rains (basically, everywhere there's pavement), but one day I miscalculated. I had a 96 Altima at the time. I was in the right lane, and a police cruiser was in the left lane beside me. We were driving along side by side, and there was a _huge_ pool of water in my lane. It was too late to slow down, and I couldn't move over with the police cruiser beside me, so at 40 MPH, I just went for it. Water _everywhere._ I was like , my co-worker driving about 100 feet behind me was equally , and the police cruiser got _covered_ in water.  I'm lucky that I didn't get a crapload of water under the hood - the car didn't even hint at stalling out - and I didn't get pulled over either.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

sound just like me. I live in inland CT where its all nice n dry and drive to stratford like an hour each day. I remember coast is always bad news. I used to live in savannah and its right at sea level and even slight rain would flood the roads. 

Anyways do more CAI's come with the bypass valve or do you haev to have them custom made?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

you have to order it...3" is the right one for ours

im looking into getting a jdm ga16de now, so when i put the cai back on bypass valve all the way


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

Neil said:


> *sound just like me. I live in inland CT where its all nice n dry and drive to stratford like an hour each day. I remember coast is always bad news. I used to live in savannah and its right at sea level and even slight rain would flood the roads.*


I live in Litchfield County and work in New Haven. Awful commute ...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what r the specs on a jdm ga16de? i know it has more power than a usdm ga


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

its still the pos ass engine that we've all come to love (kinda), but i think it has a lil higher compression and i dont think it has all the egr stuff (this is what i have read). the gearbox has closer ratios and has an lsd.

btw, what is the egr stuff? i know its for emissions, but what exactly is it


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

From the Internet: "A few years ago scientists discovered they could reduce the formation of nitrogen oxides (NOx) during combustion by keeping combustion temperatures below about 2500 degrees F. They did this by injecting an inert (non burning) gas into the air/fuel mixture of the engine. The inert gas helps cool the combustion event to below the threshold where NOx are formed. It turned out that exhaust gas works well as an inert gas. The EGR valve allows a metered amount of exhaust to enter the intake of the engine. An ECU controlled solenoid controls vacuum to the EGR. The valve is closed with no vacuum, open with vacuum."


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmm... over here in this part of connecticut, it never really floods. Not to say that it doesn't rain, man it's always raining these days. Never floods though. Snow packs up quite nicely though. 

Good luck on the JDM GA16DE purchase, hope it all goes smoothly. 

-PC


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

*Same here bro*

Yesterday omw home from work I blew my head man so don't worrie about it. Get another motor/head and start the process again.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, finally..after two months of waiting...my car is back, and better than ever

btw, the jwt flywheel is nice...

pics coming soon...lol, i blew a hole in my block


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

what engine did you decide on going with?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

its another ga...but i dont care


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

still a decent engine.

my z will be totalled for a good month or two, so i know how u feel.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh yeah.. some one should have or already has probably told you that your premium is gonna go up now right? or did you not know that.. well.. at least you have an engine.. and i hope in your area you dont have echeck like i do.. if inspected by the right person .. they could fail ya for having the wrong year of engine.. it sucks here in ohio.. Travis


----------

